# What's your favorite pasta dish?



## kimbaby (Feb 27, 2006)

whats your favoritte Pasta dish,if your so inclined you may ad your recipe,
but its not necessary...
I love Lasanga... can't wait to see what your favorittes are...


----------



## AlexR (Feb 27, 2006)

Hmmmm.

Lasange is up there. Way up there!
But so is pasta with pesto sauce.

Or fresh pasta with truffle-flavored olive oil and freshly-grated Parmesan.

Or quickfried noodles with raw shrimp with garlic and parsley.

Every had lobster-stuffed ravioli?

Pasta is just divine - in its many, many, many forms.

Best


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 27, 2006)

You gotta be kidding Kim!!  Am I supposed to pick just one!!? 

Okay, this is "ONE OF" many favourites, *Pasta alla Norma*, a Sicilian specialty.
(like many of my recipes I haven't done the exact measurement of each ingredients... I will figure them out upon request!)

-Sautè aubergene/egg plant cut in bite size, minced onion and garlic in evoo. 
-when the aubergene and onion are tender and golden, add chopped tomatoes (peeled or unpeeled, depending on preference), continue to cook until tomatoes are just heated through.  Salt to taste.
-In the meantime cook the pasta al dente.(traditionally bucattini are used, but I prefer short pasta, like fusilli or farfalle, as this dish is very juicy and tends to splatter all over the place if you use the long pasta...)
-chop up the fresh mozzarella to bite sizes.
-In a big bowl toss the sautèed vegs, pasta and mozzarella, together with chopped fresh basil leaves and freshly ground black pepper.
-serve hot, if prefered with grated parmigiano or grana padano.


----------



## Dina (Feb 27, 2006)

I will have to agree with you Kim.  I love lasagna since it incorporates all of my favorite cheeses and sauces.  I prefer red sauce over white on my pasta.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 27, 2006)

Anything with Alfredo sauce on it!! I tasted pesto for the first time a few months ago. That was pretty good too.


----------



## Robo410 (Feb 27, 2006)

pasta (linguine) with putanesca sauce ... panceta, olives, anchovies, tomatoes, red pepper, basil.   addictively good!


----------



## sattie (Feb 27, 2006)

*Simple!*

Buttered egg noodles.... maybe a few herbs and a dash of garlic.  I was raised on it and it has always been a fav!


----------



## kadesma (Feb 27, 2006)

My favorite is angel hair pasta, with evoo, garlic,parsley,artichokes, and large prawns..My kids like our home made ravioli and sauce. We eat a lot of pasta and rice and polenta, so it's hard to pick a favorite.

kadesma


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 27, 2006)

AlexR said:
			
		

> Hmmmm.
> 
> Lasange is up there. Way up there!
> But so is pasta with pesto sauce.
> ...


 
Lobster stuffed ravioli...this is an idea and Sounds divine!!!!


----------



## cristal (Feb 27, 2006)

*Mushroom risotto!!!  *


----------



## pdswife (Feb 27, 2006)

These days it's a recipe I got from urmaniac called Bucattini Amatriciana, one of the very typical pasta dishes Roma style. You can also substitute bucattini (sort of a long macaroni, or spaghetti with a hole in the middle) with regular spaghetti. It is very simple to prepare and absolutely delicious!!

for 2 people
about 50gs/2oz of bacon, crispily cooked and crumbled
2 cloves of garlic, finely chopped or minced
1/2 onion, finely chopped or minced
extra virgine olive oil
5 ripe tomatoes, diced (if prefered, peeled) or 1 tin of peeled tomatoes(mush them up in small pieces)
salt
black pepper, or if you like it spicy, red crushed pepper
160g-200g/6-7oz of dry pasta (bucattini or spaghetti)
freshly grated parmigiano, or if available, aged pecorino romano

In a skillet sautè onion and garlic in a sufficient amount of olive oil. When they are well cooked, add the crumbled bacon and tomatoes, season with salt and pepper (or red peper). Bring to boil and cook for several minutes until the flavours are well blended and some of the extra liquid is evaporated.
Meanwhile cook the pasta al dente, and drain
Toss the tomato mixture together with the pasta, serve with plenty of freshly grated cheese.


It's so easy and sooooo sooooo gooood!


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 27, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> You gotta be kidding Kim!! Am I supposed to pick just one!!?
> 
> Okay, this is "ONE OF" many favourites, *Pasta alla Norma*, a Sicilian specialty.
> (like many of my recipes I haven't done the exact measurement of each ingredients... I will figure them out upon request!)
> ...


 
bad kim


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 27, 2006)

I really like baked cannelloni filled w/ spinach, ricotta, asiago, and pecorino tuscano cheeses.

If I want something a bit lighter my favourite is farfalle in a light roasted red pepper and garlic sauce.


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 27, 2006)

grumblebee said:
			
		

> I really like baked cannelloni filled w/ spinach, ricotta, asiago, and pecorino tuscano cheeses.
> 
> If I want something a bit lighter my favourite is farfalle in a light roasted red pepper and garlic sauce.


I like this too


----------



## Brooksy (Feb 27, 2006)

Poor man's pasta is my simple fav. I've C&P'd all the recipes because they sound brilliant, but PMP is quick, easy & tasty.

All it consists of is EVOO, anchovies, lots of garlic, capers, pines nuts (optional), and chopped parsley and your fav cheese (pec or parm) over then presented meal. 

Served over homemade spaghetti.


----------



## fireweaver (Feb 27, 2006)

my fave pasta thing to do for a quick dinner (either for myself or unexpected company) is to take whatever veggies are laying around the fridge, and make a great marinara out of store-bought sauce.   i find that if i cook the veggies to done-ness, and effectively deglaze the little bit of char out of the pot with the red sauce, i get a flavor much like slow-cooking the stuff for hours.  total prep & cooking time is only about 15 minutes.

heat your pan and add some olive oil.
add mushrooms, onion, broccoli, carrots, any dried herbs like rosemary or oregano, and garlic first (they need longest to cook through).
add baby spinach, green onion shoots, fresh basil and bell peppers later.
when veggies cooked, add in red sauce of your choice, simmer 1-2 minutes.
add generous quantity dry red wine of your choice, simmer until reduced a bit.

add/subtract whatever veggies or herbs you feel like, or add chicken or beef cut small at that first stage.

simultaneously boil the pasta type of your choice, i'm particularly fond of tri-colored rotini.

and in fact, that's dinner tonight, with a lovely chilean wine.


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 27, 2006)

One of my favorite pasta dishes is Shrimp Diavolo from Romano's Macaroni Grill.

Sauteed shrimp, garlic, fresh basil in a spicy tomato sauce with linguine pasta.  

I also like to make shrimp scampi over fettucini.


----------



## college_cook (Feb 28, 2006)

My all time favorite has got to be fettucine alfredo... i love creamy alfredo sauce...

after that i have to agree with shrimp diavolo, and my g/f makes some crazy good lasagna and stuffed pasta shells

when i was young my mother used to make manicotti for my birthday every year... another classic


----------



## kulikuli (Feb 28, 2006)

ALL pasta. But a special treat: fettucine, with something like what you call Alfredo Sauce and thinly sliced WHITE truffles.

Lasagne, having a creamed spinach layer, plus the usual.


----------

